# New Project - Another Dolbeer Steam Donkey.



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

_*Hi steam friends.*_

I started a new project - Dolbeer steam donkey "2".










This donkey has now a *drum* and a _vertical mounted* spool.*_










The first Dolbeer I built had _only_ a vertical mounted _spool_.










http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/steam-donkey-i/

I have rebuilt a _Regner __machine_ to a _Nostalgic__ Dolbeer_ _machine...._



















_The machine has already run on compressed air._



















The scale is 1:10. 










Okidokie, I'll keep you informed on further developments.

Dolbeer steam donkey 2 - http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuw-project-/

Best regards,
Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to your build Loek!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice modifications on the steam motor... Really starting to look like the original.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Photo upgrade building Dolbeer donkey.



















































































*Best regards, Loek.
*


* 

Last upgrade - boiler for the first test stoked, without machine.
*


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking good! I am fond on steam donkeys, would love to see a maker produce them in quantity in live steam.

Keep us up with your progress

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

Check out the Regner steam engine and boiler kits on The Train Department's site. I think you could find a credible start for a steam donkey among those offerings.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Dave, yes some interesting items there

Jerry


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

*Photo upgrade Donkey.*
_Parts must of course still be Painted..._














































Okay,
Best regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,

your new donkey comes along very nice.

The only thing that I see which could cause issues is the fact, that the displacement lubricator is located between the boiler and steam valve instead the steam valve and the cylinder.
If the boiler cools down, vacuum may suck steam oil out of the lubricator into the boiler which may cause foaming water the next steam up. To avoid this, I was teached to locate the lubricator between the steam valve and cylinder(s).

Gerd


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Gerd.

The problem of vacuum drawing boiler during cooling, is already known by me.
_I always place a crane_ to blow off the steam and let air in during cooling.
During cooling must the main steam crane closed.
This crane / construction works always perfect, never oil in the boiler.

The crane was only not good to seen on the posted photos, so see now.










But thanks for your comment! 
Always nice when someone think along some things in terms of construction.

Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Loek,

Okay, this will work 

I followed all your projects (more quieted from my side) and really enjoy your work and models. As you may know, I model US logging in 2"-scale and I had plans in mind to build a Lombardt in 2"-scale, but making the tracks is the main issue at the moment.
Other plans are, to build a dinkey engine, maybe an AH&D 2-drum loader or at least a Dolbeer...

But in my scale, such models will be much bigger and the most question is - how often would I use them once they are finished.

Gerd


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Loek I see a Summerland chuffer UT what is your whistle? It really looks good! It probably plays a very high note?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric.

The whistle comes from "A & K LOCOMOTIVE & Live Steam Supplies Co". 
http://livesteamcalibration.ieasysite.com/ak_012.htm
I have this whistle mounted on many models. 
Indeed, high note - loud and clear!










Okidokie, best regards.
Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Next photo upgrade ....





































Have a nice weekend.
Best regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuw-project-/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Upgrade Donkey....
































































The machine has been running on steam! 
I wanted to make a video about it, but unfortunately I had no more gas....
Next time I will show you a video, okay?

Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a nice little whistle Loek! Might have to get one!

You have an interesting project there. I like how the engine is mounted on the boiler!









I machined this whistle from castings...it is for a two foot gauge locomotive we are restoring here in Maine...should run any day now...maybe Saturday!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric. 
Beautiful whistle! nice!

Dolbeer donkey - The video!










































Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Next upgrade Dolbeer donkey....









































 
Have a nice weekend.
Best regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/dolbeer-donkey-2-/


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Been following this for a while. Very nice build. Always wanted to build a scaled down version of KN Harris's donkey. Went as far as getting the book though.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Phippsburg Eric said:


> That is a nice little whistle Loek! Might have to get one!
> 
> You have an interesting project there. I like how the engine is mounted on the boiler!
> 
> ...



Pictures and details on your restoration project, please.

Is your whistle bronze?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Phippsburg Eric said:


> Loek I see a Summerland chuffer UT what is your whistle? It really looks good! It probably plays a very high note?


Eric, Whistle is PM Research. Chime chime, 3/4" scale sorta. Valve is integrated.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Photo upgrade Donkey....









































































Best Regards,
Loek. Hoi.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/dolbeer-donkey-2-/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

The donkey is ready now. See the photo video.
Soon I make another video with the donkey, okay?





Best regards,
Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/dolbeer-donkey-2-/


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's me, green with envy, over your utterly magnificent work...


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

The end of this Dolbeer Project.
Here the promised last video.





Happy holidays!
Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Final details added...























































Okidokie.
Best regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/dolbeer-donkey-2-/


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! What can I say, other than "Are you going to bring it to Diamondhead?"


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Tom.

_Thanks for your very positive response!_

Regards,Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

With this latest details is it donkey project completed......





































Best regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuw-project-/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi All.

More donkey details......




































































































Best regards, Loek.











http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuw-project-/


_Modification 12-18 -'15_


----------

